# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Upomoc! Trne mi ruke i noge
Bok svima!

Moja je beba vec napunila 8 mjeseci. Prosli smo rizicnu trudnocu, zastoj u razvoju poslednjih 6 tjedana, sve se lijepo zavrsilo, APGAR odlican, beba puca od zdravlja (hvala Bogu)!
No ja sam puna problema. Ne znam je li to depresija? Prvo da vam objasnim: morala sam se vratiti poslu vrlo rano, 3 mjeseca nakon poroda, jer mi je prijetio otkaz. Bebu sam pocela dohranjivati. Mislila sam da mogu sve, da imam snage, cak sam osijecala da mi posao pomaze i da sam se vratila "normalnom" zivotu.

No nakon 8 mjeseci, kad svaka postporodjajna depresija uglavnom zavrsi i kas je sve lakse, ja sam UZASNOG raspolozenja, trne mi prsti, vrti mi se u glavi, uzasne sam koncentracije i sve to traje tjednima. Moja doktorka kaze da je to posljedica stresa, da uzimam B6 i ne pada joj napamet da me posalje neuroloskom pregledu. A ja pomisljam na sve i svasta! 
Molim Vas, pomozite! Trnenje prstiju traje i traje, bez obzira jesam naspavana ili ne. Imate li takvih iskustva???

Pozdrav,
Marina  :Heart:

----------

